# Yep he's a boy... and he's peeing all over his front legs



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You mean he’s lifting his leg already at 4.5 months old ? This is highly unusual.

As for holding it, you’re going to have to be very patient. He needs to learn to go even when you’re looking. Same thing at work.

Everything is new to him, he’ll probably get more relaxed soon.

Sorry I don’t have better advise. With puppies time resolves everything, most of the time.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nope he is not hiking his leg hence peeing all over his front legs and he didn't potty while he was at work with me, he waited until he was home to do so despite being giving the opportunity to relieve himself.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I find keeping the hair at the tip a little longer helps, so pee sorts of just trickles down instead of spray. I just have to be diligent with wiping, so when mine goes out, I quickly take a wet cloth and wipe him. I cut up lots of small 4" square of old tshirt, and use that to wipe him and then it goes in the garbage.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have baby wipes on hand for moments with bad aim. Javelin has always peed on the back of his left front leg (Peeves never). Lately he has taken to bending his body at the waist so his stream has started missing to the outside. Once he starts lifting his leg look for what his posture is like and see if you can encourage a waist bend. Javelin always lifts his left leg and now that his head is turning to the right and his tail end is also bending to the right he misses himself more.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

twyla said:


> Nope he is not hiking his leg hence peeing all over his front legs and he didn't potty while he was at work with me, he waited until he was home to do so despite being giving the opportunity to relieve himself.


I can’t visualize how he can pee himself if he’s not lifting his leg ? The angle should make him hit the ground before hitting his legs. Is his penis deformed or at a weird angle ? Or is he rather stepping in the puddle he makes right behind his front paws ? 

Just trying to find out to maybe get a creative idea to help.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He has no pee string of hair, only wets the back of his front legs, back feet totally dry. I couldn't tell you how he actually pees because he will not potty pee or poo if I am watching because he only wants out of his pen when I enter the room. I am trying expose him to alone time, he is not used to it. 

It's only been two and half days he's been home, we don't have a routine yet. But he holds his pee so when he does go he soaks his front legs.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> I have baby wipes on hand for moments with bad aim. Javelin has always peed on the back of his left front leg (Peeves never). Lately he has taken to bending his body at the waist so his stream has started missing to the outside. Once he starts lifting his leg look for what his posture is like and see if you can encourage a waist bend. Javelin always lifts his left leg and now that his head is turning to the right and his tail end is also bending to the right he misses himself more.


That's what I mean about helping him aim :ahhhhh:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dechi said:


> I can’t visualize how he can pee himself if he’s not lifting his leg ? The angle should make him hit the ground before hitting his legs. Is his penis deformed or at a weird angle ? Or is he rather stepping in the puddle he makes right behind his front paws ?
> 
> Just trying to find out to maybe get a creative idea to help.


Some breeds are more susceptible to doing this than others. Its generally a matter of anatomy and the way a dog is formed. Some male dogs pee is just naturally "aimed" towards it's front legs.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

twyla said:


> Some breeds are more susceptible to doing this than others. Its generally a matter of anatomy and the way a dog is formed. Some male dogs pee is just naturally "aimed" towards it's front legs.


I’ve had lots of male puppies but never one to pee on his legs while squatting. Stepping in it, yest, that happens a lot. Maybe since he holds it so long it makes it worse.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

There are a couple other threads on this, including how to teach leg lifting position and the dreaded pee string (my groomer said "yuk" and cut it off). I thought we'd gotten beyond this issue, but it is particularly a problem while marking rather than just the morning constitutional version. Marking often results in a walking pee, in a half squat. I've heard of using parts of human clothing as a temporary cover-up (long sleeves or the legs of toddler trousers) but haven't tried it. It is relatively quick to wash and dry the front legs as opposed to a full bath.

Some say that this happens with poodles because of their square structure.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe if he can be encouraged to urinate more frequently, it won’t have such a splash back effect. He’ll find his rhythm and aim


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

scooterscout99 said:


> There are a couple other threads on this, including how to teach leg lifting position and the dreaded pee string (my groomer said "yuk" and cut it off). I thought we'd gotten beyond this issue, but it is particularly a problem while marking rather than just the morning constitutional version. Marking often results in a walking pee, in a half squat. I've heard of using parts of human clothing as a temporary cover-up (long sleeves or the legs of toddler trousers) but haven't tried it. It is relatively quick to wash and dry the front legs as opposed to a full bath.
> 
> Some say that this happens with poodles because of their square structure.


It would have to be doll trouser's Leonard is a 19 week old 9" tall tpoo :ahhhhh:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mfmst said:


> Maybe if he can be encouraged to urinate more frequently, it won’t have such a splash back effect. He’ll find his rhythm and aim


That is the plan, I just need to establish a routine. I had to give him a mini bath because he held it. One thing at a time I guess. I have been planning to get a puppy but this happened quickly, I adjusted my vacation so I had two weeks off back to back I just have to get Leonard and I through this week :smile:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have absolutely no suggestions for peeing boys.................I even had my son's father teach my son how to 'aim' when I was potty training him! HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Temporary solution could be a long sleeve puppy t-shirt like this one? or PJ's with long sleeves? Might have to do some tailoring, especially with PJ's


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Okay, the reason he is peeing on himself is because he is long legged and short backed. Poodles that are not square rarely have this problem. Maybe his proportions will change and eliminate the problem. Meanwhile, I know there are some dog show sites that sell "gaiters"...They are elasticized at both ends and slip on the dog's legs; usually made of a nylon type material.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Charmed said:


> Okay, the reason he is peeing on himself is because he is long legged and short backed. Poodles that are not square rarely have this problem. Maybe his proportions will change and eliminate the problem. Meanwhile, I know there are some dog show sites that sell "gaiters"...They are elasticized at both ends and slip on the dog's legs; usually made of a nylon type material.


 Poodleit makes them but if you are a sewer they are easy to make just make sure you use elastic cord at both ends so you can adjust the tightness!:act-up:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well it seems the longer little Leonard holds his pee the worse it is. Middle of the night and morning pees front legs were dry.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Poodleit makes them but if you are a sewer they are easy to make just make sure you use elastic cord at both ends so you can adjust the tightness!:act-up:


Home-made poodle apparel is totally possible . . . and cheap!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, now that Leonard is toileting regularly it's not an issue at the moment. He is good about using the pee pad, a minor whoops this morning my fault entirely.

Onward we go Leonard and I


----------

